# PM1340GT cnc conversion



## D.C. (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello all. New member here. Bought a new PM1340GT a few months ago and am in the process of converting it to CNC. Pretty crazy huh? Well, I've been told before I tend to take the road less traveled.(Who else builds a 1956 Ford F100 with fuel injection and roots style supercharger as a daily driver). Anyway, so far so good on the conversion. Stepper motors run controlled by Mach 3. The Z axis ballscrew and motor work good. Still working out the final details on the X axis ballscrew connection to it's motor. Kinda seemed wrong to disassemble a brand new lathe but if the conversion doesn't work then I'll still have a perfectly good machine. Fabricating is what I do.


----------



## coolidge (Dec 9, 2014)

Please post some pics, I'm quite interested in this.


----------



## dave2176 (Dec 9, 2014)

D.C. said:


> (Who else builds a 1956 Ford F100 with fuel injection and roots style supercharger as a daily driver)



As long as that is a chevy under the hood you are on the right track.:thumbsup2:

As far as the lathe, let's take a look. This thread needs pictures. Of the truck too!

Dave


----------



## D.C. (Dec 10, 2014)

I'll take some pics of the lathe conversion soon. Gotta get it put back together and workin' first. Right now I'm waiting on a drive belt for the x axis motor. The z axis is direct drive on the ballscrew. I'll try to put a few pics of the truck and the parts I had to machine to adapt the supercharger to the 302 FORD engine.


----------



## GA Gyro (Dec 10, 2014)

THX for starting this thread... many of us 1340GT owners or owners to be... will immensely appreciate the opportunity to see 'the guts' of our lathe's.

This icon is one of my favourites at a different forum (heating and AC professionals)... please do not take it personally:
:worthless:

Nice looking truck... :man:  however it really should have a 327 in it... :wavinghi:

Looking forward to your lathe conversion.  There are a number of mill CNC conversions online, yet not as many lathe... This one will well worth reading!

THX

John


----------



## coolidge (Dec 10, 2014)

Ahaha you distracted me with that first pic, mission accomplished. Now I want more pics of that mill! As for you Chevy guys, everyone that has a flat plane V8 coming to market next year? (Ford GT350 raises its hand)


----------



## D.C. (Dec 14, 2014)

Okay, I attached a few pics. I had quite a few more of the whole process but the files are to big for the site. Now the lathe is put back together so that's about all the pics I can post. Still need to finish up the final wire routing to make it all look good but everything works. The Zand X axis both run and move smoothly controlled by the Mach3 jog. I left the computer cover off to show the drivers and BOB I had to install to control the motors. Captions would take more time. The large black box in the lower left corner and top right corner of the computer are the drivers. The white parallel type cable is connected to the BOB inside on the back side. I was originally going to make it so the handwheels could still be used if needed. The x axis didn't work out that way. But, I plan to make the z axis a quick disconnect so I can use that handwheel. Also some limit switches are needed right away as it will keep right traveling to the end of the ballscrews. It's all working out and if I decide I don't like it all the original parts will go right back on.


----------

